# 8v cis-e carb conversion



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

im looking into converting an 87 gti 8v over to carbs. im not wanting crazy power gains, i just want to do something a little different and clean out as much of the wiring in the engine bay as i can. 

is the BFI kit a good starting place? http://store.blackforestindustries.com/wesidodr8vca.html 

from what i've read i can still use the CIS fuel pump with a regulator inline with it, would this one work? 
http://www.pelicanparts.com/cgi-bin...=Fuel Pressure Regulator (Adjustable 2-5 lbs) 

im new to carbs and dont have much experience at all with them. i'm currently reading the 'all carb diet' thread to try and learn more without asking too many questions


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4647341-Switching-to-Bike-Carbs.-Heres-a-write-up! 

have you checked this out? you can save a lot of money and gain a good amount of power going this route. i have used smaller gsxr600 36mm carbs on an 8v with shaved head and tt268 cam with good results


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

hyperformancevw said:


> have you checked this out?


 
that looks like a lot of fabrication, and im not really any good at that. i liked the weber kit (which i found far cheaper by searching other sites) because it seems to offer a mostly bolt on setup. im still new to this, but it seems like on a CIS-E car i would be able to use the stock fuel system (with regulator added) and the stock ignition system to make it a relatively painless conversion


----------



## sump scraper (Apr 13, 2008)

crazysccrmd said:


> from what i've read i can still use the CIS fuel pump with a regulator inline with it, would this one work?
> http://www.pelicanparts.com/cgi-bin...=Fuel Pressure Regulator (Adjustable 2-5 lbs)


 i wouldnt use that 
first reason is that regulator is junk second reason is 
yes your getting the pressure down to just a few pounds(ie 2-4lbs) 
but your still not at the same volume 
cis pump is hi pressure low flow 
you want low pressure high volume


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

just use the stock transfer pump that is already in the tank


----------



## doctor12valve (Jul 20, 2005)

crazysccrmd said:


> im looking into converting an 87 gti 8v over to carbs. im not wanting crazy power gains, i just want to do something a little different and clean out as much of the wiring in the engine bay as i can.
> 
> is the BFI kit a good starting place? http://store.blackforestindustries.com/wesidodr8vca.html
> 
> ...


 I have a thread running - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5040476-Help-with-Dellorto-Specs-on-healthy-1.8L-8V-s


----------

